# 2000 bmw 740IL will not crank starter. Battery at 13.78 volts and all lights work



## michael319320 (Apr 8, 2007)

Starter will not engage. Checked voltage at battery in trunk and after charging it was at 13.78 Volts. Checked at battery posts in engine compartment and also 13+volts. When I turn the key I get a click click click sound. The car sat for the winter and I have started it successfully about 6 weeks ago. Prior to this try the trunk was open (I assume draining the battery) however battery was not completely dead (light in dash and door lights working) Put car on charger for an hour and no change. Is there something locked out (security??) so car will not crank. I tried jumping off the under hood battery posts with a battery charger/starter and still no crank just the same click click click noise. Any help would be appreciated. I am new to this site. I have had the car for one year. It has 60K on it and has been well maintained.


----------



## GJ (Nov 25, 2006)

michael319320 said:


> Starter will not engage. Checked voltage at battery in trunk and after charging it was at 13.78 Volts. Checked at battery posts in engine compartment and also 13+volts. When I turn the key I get a click click click sound. The car sat for the winter and I have started it successfully about 6 weeks ago. Prior to this try the trunk was open (I assume draining the battery) however battery was not completely dead (light in dash and door lights working) Put car on charger for an hour and no change. Is there something locked out (security??) so car will not crank. I tried jumping off the under hood battery posts with a battery charger/starter and still no crank just the same click click click noise. Any help would be appreciated. I am new to this site. I have had the car for one year. It has 60K on it and has been well maintained.


I left the trunk open overnight once and it killed the battery enough to not be able to start it the next day.


----------



## fm_illuminatus (Jun 13, 2005)

Bad starter perhaps?


----------



## 98740il (Feb 7, 2007)

shouldn't be jus 3 clicks should keep turning over it's got a automatic starter.has the battery ever been replaced


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Did you check the battery terminal connections for corrosion?


----------



## michael319320 (Apr 8, 2007)

TerryY, No corrosion on terminals looks like brand new.


98740il, What I mean by click is if I hold the key in start it will click click click with a slight delay between clicks, I know it has an automatic starter where you just his start position and it will auto crank. 

I did charge battery after I saw that the trunk lid was open and had it on a charge for a good long while and battery voltage is holding at 13.34 volts.

I do not believe it is a bad starter at this point???? I think something is not allowing the silenoid to engage. 

I believe battery is original and it is holding a charge, after one overnight battery voltage is 13.34 volts at the battery and under the hood at the battery posts.

I am just wondering if there is a lock out security wise. I have checked all fuses and all are fine. 

I was also unable to start with a battery charger/start cart. Still does same thing.

Any other ideas. ?????


----------



## jessicajiw10 (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey, I have a 99 740i and I had been going through some similar things, but eventually it would start if I kept trying and trying......... It turned out to be my ignition switch. I have had my ignition switch go out on other cars and this time was really different.


----------



## rapidtransit (Mar 28, 2007)

have battery tested, a battery can have good voltage but no cold cranking amps,


----------



## michael319320 (Apr 8, 2007)

Problem fixed. Battery was original from late 1999 almost 7 years????????. Can not believe battery lasted that long. 
Took battery out and had it checked at Battery Plus. Volts good at 13.5 Volts. However only 100 of the possible 800 some cranking volts available. This is why the radio and lights worked. Not enough amps to engage auto start. I guess the jump starting did not help since the battery was drawing the amps down by a shorted out cell. Battery plus has a replacement battery. $159.00. Replace battery and car started normally.... Thanks for all the help out there.


----------



## asepmcgyver (Aug 5, 2007)

I try to estimation your problem are there:

If the battere >13,00 volt, DME OK, Cank Sensor OK, (KEY Original) but stiil NOT START ENGINE, then the problem is EWS TRANSPONDER you have is Damage, the part of this (TRANSPONDER) location near-up STEERING COULUMB under IKE units. Please findout this part and replacing by new part.

Please Diagnose with PA.Soft programming TOOLS and read the KEY CODES (FIXED CODES and ROLLING CODES), if the KEY CODES readout meaning the EWS TRANSPONDER is OK and ENGINE MUST can STARTED and RUNNING WELL.

If the KEY CODES NOT READOUT meaning the EWS system still blocking your engine, please pass ADAPTATION within DME-EWS.

Thx


----------

